# Need advice on which camera to get.



## Ken (Jan 18, 2006)

Okay, so I think it's damn cool that some of you can post videos of yourselves, and I count every lucky star that all I've seen so far is guitar-oriented stuff. 

Not one to be left out, I wanted to get a camera, so I went and bought a Creative Labs camera. The video capture lags behind actual movement and audio, so my videos look like bad Engrish translations of oriental films.

Help. Please. Prolly should've done this before I bought the camera, but I can always take it back. I've tried tweaking the capture settings (i.e. frame rate, compression, etc), and it only gets worse.

Ideas?


----------



## Ken (Jan 18, 2006)

nevermind


----------

